# Mosquito season!



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everyone! Chester is 7 months and our first golden ( not first dog). The mosquitoes seem to love him. I have never seen this on another dog before. Have any of you found a pet friendly bug spray or repellant?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

First of all, make sure you are using a heartworm preventative!!! Heartworm is not something to mess around with! We use heartguard plus. We use k9 advantix as a flea/tick preventative & I believe it repels mosquitos too. We camp frequently & it seems to keep them away from him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

You can try (organic) Apple Cider Vinegar mixed with water (equal parts), 
or you can try boiling water and then steeping cut up lemons in the water. 

I use both - the ACV is a bit stinky though .

If you do a google search there a ton of different recipes and ideas  Hope this helps!

ETA:I can't find the original link to the lemon recipe but it's described in this link:
http://zimfamilycockers.com/Forums/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=7058

Here's another recipe using lemon essential oil:
http://www.crunchyfarmbaby.com/2012/07/homemade-all-natural-flea-and-tick.html
I haven't used any essential oils even though I've heard good things because I'm not sure about where to buy to get good quality oils.


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Bug Repellent*

I use Best Shot's bug spray. It is all natural and it works. I use it on myself too I also like the Guardian Gear Insect Repellent bandanas. They help keep bugs out of my dog's eyes and face.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The bandanas are great, didn't know about them, thanks for posting.

Do you know what type of repellant is used on them by chance?

ETA: found the info I was looking for.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I ordered the bandanas- bug season is already here. Thanks for the mention of them! I figure once the repellant is no longer effective (after 70 wears) I can spray some herbal things on them to carry us through the riskiest period this summer.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Both my guys are on Vectra to repel ticks. It apparently works because I haven't seen a tick on either since they got the application. Thank ye God.  

It also repels mosquitoes and biting flies. It apparently works because while I have spent a lot of time outside getting eaten up, neither dog has had the mosquitoes crawling around them like I normally see. 

Can't guarantee I'll keep them on Vectra all summer, but at least for the time being.

If I were going hiking and wanted to keep flies (deer flies and little black flies are the WORST), I would rub "OFF" on their heads and backs. While liberally spraying myself with "OFF".


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Megora said:


> Both my guys are on Vectra to repel ticks. It apparently works because I haven't seen a tick on either since they got the application. Thank ye God.
> 
> It also repels mosquitoes and biting flies. It apparently works because while I have spent a lot of time outside getting eaten up, neither dog has had the mosquitoes crawling around them like I normally see.
> 
> ...


I *HATE *deer flies.


----------



## Wildkat80 (Mar 14, 2013)

I use off on myself but was unsure as to the safety on dogs. I will definitely check into the other names. The lemon and water sounds smell appealing and if it works.... Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wildkat80 said:


> I use off on myself but was unsure as to the safety on dogs. I will definitely check into the other names. The lemon and water sounds smell appealing and if it works.... Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Don't rub OFF into the skin. Just brush it over the guard coat. You can wash it off when you get home. I don't use it daily, but those hikes where we are walking in an area where there is a lot of biting flies and mosquitoes, it's a huge help.


----------

